# RHODIUS-CTF in Wehr/Eifel



## rsfbrohltal (31. März 2007)

Auch wenn die Brohltal-Laacher-See-Tour am 01. April schon in einigen Beiträgen diskutiert wurde, möchte ich hier einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, um positive und negative Kritik einzusammeln.

Start ist an der Römerhalle in Wehr von 8 bis 10 Uhr (4 Kilometer von an der A 61Köln-Koblenz, Abfahrt Wehr, entfernt )

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm:daumen:


----------



## Giom (1. April 2007)

Ich fand's ganz gut organisiert. Die strecke war sehr gut beschildert.
Nichts zu sagen... ach doch 'ne Kleinigkeit: schliesslich sind's wesentlich weniger Höhenmeter rausgekommen. Hatte 2 Geräte dabei, beide zeigten unter 1200hm für die Langstrecke. Ich werde aber trotzdem nächstes Jahr gern wieder am start sein.
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. April 2007)

Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an.

Sehr schöne Strecke, sehr gut beschildert, Wetter optimal.  Und zum Glück unter 1.200 Hm. 

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.

Grüße aus Köln

Jens


----------



## Ommer (1. April 2007)

Hervorragend! 

Die Organisation war von Anfang bis Ende perfekt. 

Für mich war es schon eine arge Herausforderung, 52 km und 1100 hm, aber ich habs geschafft - nicht alle haben mich überholt.

Ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Uplooser (1. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich fand's ganz gut organisiert. Die strecke war sehr gut beschildert.
> Nichts zu sagen... ach doch 'ne Kleinigkeit: schliesslich sind's wesentlich weniger Höhenmeter rausgekommen. Hatte 2 Geräte dabei, beide zeigten unter 1200hm für die Langstrecke. Ich werde aber trotzdem nächstes Jahr gern wieder am start sein.
> gruß
> Guillaume



Auch ein Lob von mir. Ins besonders an der 1.Kontrolle gab es ein Buffet, welches sich mit einem offiziellen Brunch  messen kann.
Hast Du die 2. Runde noch geschafft. Als ich um 11.15 einfahren wollte war die Beschilderung schon entfernt. Ich bin dann nach Hause und hab  noch die dünnen Reifen bewegt.


----------



## Giom (1. April 2007)

jo, das hat mit der zweiten runde noch geklappt. Verpflegungen waren sogar noch auf. Stimmt, noch ein Lob an die Organisatoren... Praktisch daß die Verpflegungstände so lange offen waren
guillaume


----------



## hama687 (1. April 2007)

also ich persöhnlich war zwar etwas davon entteuscht das es die selbe strecke war bischen was neues wäre ja schön gewessen sonst echt gut verpflegung war ok und wetter hatt ja echt klasse mit gespielt


----------



## Krampe (1. April 2007)

Schön, schön, schön,
Gut organisiert die Veranstaltung, auch die "Straßenwachen" waren Top, danke (ich habe sie gebraucht)!
Das Wetter war ja traumhaft, und die Strecke schön schnell..
bis zum nächsten Mal
Grüsse Christof


----------



## sibby08 (1. April 2007)

Von mir auch ein dickes Lob und ein herzliches Danke schön an die vielen Streckenposten und den Helfern an den Verpflegungsstellen.
Die Veranstaltung war wieder gut organisiert (auch wenn es an der 2. Verpflegungsstation schon einen kleinen Engpass gegeben hat  ).

Aber auch ein wenig konstruktive Kritik möchte ich äußern:
Ich war jetzt das 3. Jahr in Folge dabei und es war das 3. mal die selbe Strecke. Schaut man während der Fahrt ein wenig nach links und rechts, sieht man noch eine Menge Möglichkeiten um ein paar alternativen einzubauen.
An anderer Punkt ist die Startzeit. Es währe wünschenswert eine Stunde noch dranzuhängen, so das man bis 11:00 Uhr starten kann. 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr ist schon sehr früh wenn man noch die Anfahrt mitrechnen muss.

Ich freue mich aber schon auf die nächste CTF von Euch, denn eins scheint wohl sicher, Ihr habt immer Super Wetter


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. April 2007)

also die strecke war ganz gut ausgeschildert. ich fand vor allem den asphaltanteil etwas zu hoch. ist klar dass man bei solch einer ctf kein trailinferno abbrennen kann, aber forstautobahnen gehen doch auch und machen mehr spaß als straße. zu den verpflegungsstationen kann ich nichts sagen, da bin ich dran vorbei gefahren. aber das nächste mal nehme ich mir auch dafür mehr zeit mit  

ach ja... bei einer radveranstaltung wäre es schön, wenn der platz vor der halle von dem ganzen glas befreit werden würde. es lagen doch jede menge splitter herum.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (3. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> also ich persöhnlich war zwar etwas davon entteuscht das es die selbe strecke war bischen was neues wäre ja schön gewessen sonst echt gut verpflegung war ok und wetter hatt ja echt klasse mit gespielt



Vielen Dank für die tollen Kritiken, die ihr unserer CTF ausgestellt habt.
Wir werden sie gerne an unsere Helferteams weiterleiten.
Auch im nächsten Jahr werden wir euch wieder eine ähnlich schöne CTF anbieten, vorausgesetzt es klappt weiterhin so gut mit der Zusammenarbeit und den Genehmigungen der Forstbesitzer und Jagdpächter. Denn nicht jeder Weg, den man mit seinem Rad privat nutzen kann, darf auch von einem Veranstalter genutzt werden.
Als kleines Bonbon gibt es inzwischen jede Menge Bilder der CTF 2007 auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. April 2007)

erwischt


----------



## Uplooser (6. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> erwischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hummock (6. April 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese weissen Strumpfhosen. Sehen sexy aus.



Robin Hood hatte grüne an,die sahen meiner Meinung nach besser aus


----------



## Vertexto (8. April 2007)

Tach,
ich war auch da und fand es wie jedes Jahr sehr angenehm, vorallem das Wetter
war erste Sahne, und Top ausgeschildert 
Bis nächstes Jahr
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## rsfbrohltal (7. März 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Tach,
> ich war auch da und fand es wie jedes Jahr sehr angenehm, vorallem das Wetter
> war erste Sahne, und Top ausgeschildert
> Bis nächstes Jahr
> ...



Hallo Gerd,

in 4 Wochen ist es wieder soweit, dann startet die 6. Auflage der RHODIUS Brohltal-CTF in Wehr (http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/). Die Zahl von 541 Teilnehmern in 2007 hat uns als Organisatoren sehr stolz gemacht.  Würden dich am 6. April gerne wieder bei uns begrüßen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## rsfbrohltal (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nächstes Wochenende, 06. April 2008,  ist es soweit, dann starten wir zum 6.sten Mal die RHODIUS Brohltal-CTF durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See. Start ab 08.00 Uhr in Wehr (http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (1. April 2008)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nächstes Wochenende, 06. April 2008,  ist es soweit, dann starten wir zum 6.sten Mal die RHODIUS Brohltal-CTF durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See. Start ab 08.00 Uhr in Wehr (http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/).



*Dat is prima und da simma dabei!  *


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. April 2008)

Letztes Jahr war ich sehr positiv überrascht, obwohl ich nicht der Freund von CTF bin. Eine super Strecke, das Wetter letztes Jahr vom feinsten, Verpflegung top.
Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht, weil am Sonntag der 4. Lauf vom Poisionbikecup in Koblenz ist, schade. Aber nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (1. April 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> *Dat is prima und da simma dabei!  *



... janz jewiss   

... war heute ne toll Orientierungs-Runde  

... dank Günnis GPS-Führung   

    Jrooß us eggeb

    Gerd

www.mtb-walberberg


----------



## Montana (4. April 2008)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nächstes Wochenende, 06. April 2008,  ist es soweit, dann starten wir zum 6.sten Mal die RHODIUS Brohltal-CTF durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See. Start ab 08.00 Uhr in Wehr (http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/).



Ich bin natürlich auch dabei    Ist ja irgendwie eine Selbstverständlichkeit, daß man solche MTB - Ereignisse aktiv unterstützt und es ist auch ein großer Unterschied zu den _normalen_ LMB Terminen was Vorbereitung und Organisation angeht. Die Organisation der Rhodius CTF war in den letzten Jahren immer top  Das aktuelle Wetter  sollte für die paar Stunden Nebensache bleiben. 

Bis Sonntag 9:00 Uhr an der Römerhalle


----------



## Montana (6. April 2008)

So ... der Kampf ist aufgenommen und auch gewonnen worden  

Die 52 km in bisher noch nicht erlebtem Schlamm führten zu _gefühlten_ 2000 hm ... gemessen wurde aber nur 1200  

Schnee, Graupel und tatsächlich einiges an Sonne   waren unser Begleiter. Von oben war es fast durchgehend trocken .... aber die Wege waren_ ultra_ tief.

Leider waren aus Wettergründen diesmal nur ca.120 biker -innen am Start ... aber die Organisation war gewohnt top   und die Eifler waren super nett zu uns. Es gab u.a. eine leckere Gemüsesuppe und ein sehr gut schmeckender Tee  An der Bananen Härte kann noch ein wenig gearbeitet werden  

Ganz herzlich Dank noch mal an Gerd _(schwarzfahrerx4)_ für die höchst sympatisch Begleitung  

Alle Anderen haben echt was verpasst 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr mit vielen Grüßen aus *Colonia*.

Guido


----------



## No Mercy (6. April 2008)

ich sach nur, es war ein Schlammfest der Extra - Klasse  .
Die Schönwetterfahrer haben echt was verpasst. Schade für den Veranstalter, dass nicht so viele Biker gestartet sind, denn wie in den Vorjahren hat mal wieder alles gepasst, viele super freundliche Helfer, gute Wegbeschilderung und Nahrhaftes an den Kontrollpunkten. 

Bis auf ein paar kurze Graupelschauer war es doch von oben trocken und die Mocke von unten war ein guter Prüfstein, ob's Wintertraining gereicht hat.  

Danke dafür


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (6. April 2008)

.... war das ein Tag  

 .... trotz der Wettervorhersage ein Traum in Matsch  

 .... ein wenig Schnee, etwas Graupel, sonst von oben trocken   

  ... was will man mehr  

  RESPEKT und DANK:  für die tolle Organisation und die super netten Verpfleger   


.... und an Guido für die Begleitung auf meiner Jubiläums-Tour  
      ( heute auf den Tag genau 12-Monate  "Radfahrer")     

.... ich fahr´nächstes Jahr auch wieder mit  

.... beste Grüße aus Brühl

     Gerd    

www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## rsfbrohltal (9. April 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> .... war das ein Tag
> 
> .... trotz der Wettervorhersage ein Traum in Matsch
> 
> ...


Hallo,
danke Gerd,für den tollen Beitrag, wir fühlen uns sehr geehrt. 
Dann also bis zum nächsten Jahr. 
Habe mal ein paar Fotos der CTF 2008 auf unsere Seite http://www.rsf-brohltal.de gepackt.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## ralf (9. April 2008)

... hey, das sieht fast so aus, als hättet ihr die Tour im berüchtigten KF gemacht ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## rsfbrohltal (13. März 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> erwischt



Hallo MTB-Fans nördlich der Eifel, 
vielleicht klappt's ja in diesem Jahr bei unserer CTF mit dem Wetter, z.B.  wie hier bei dem Foto aus 2007.  Auf jeden Fall am ersten Sonntag im April (05.04.09) geht's bei der 7. Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF erneut von Wehr rund um den Laacher See und auf verschlungenen Pfaden wieder zurück.
Mehr auf unserer Homepage http://www.rsf-brohltal.de.
Also wie sieht's aus mit euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. März 2009)

Ist die Streckenführung identisch mit denen der vorangegangenen Jahre?


----------



## rsfbrohltal (13. März 2009)

Ja, nur das Stück am Lydiaturm entlang musste im vergangenen Jahr herausgenommen werden, da der Jagdhüter über die Gemeinde Wassenach interveniert hatte. Wir sind jedes Jahr froh, wenn wir die bisherige Strecke genehmigt bekommen!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. März 2009)

Die Strecke ist doch OK für einen Ofroad Ausflug! Habt Ihr auch Kinderbetreuung für ~5h?


----------



## rsfbrohltal (13. März 2009)

Wurde bisher noch nicht nachgefragt, aber ich gebe es an den Vorstand gerne weiter!


----------



## Angelboy22 (15. März 2009)

Hallo 
auch ich werde gerne die ctf fahren und freu mich auch schon drauf.
Ich werde mit ein paar Freunden und Verwanten dies schöne Strecke fahren.

Gruss Georg


----------



## rsfbrohltal (26. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist doch OK für einen Ofroad Ausflug! Habt Ihr auch Kinderbetreuung für ~5h?


Hallo Andreas,
unsere Kameraden von der Wehrer Feuerwehr sehen auch darin kein Problem, wie mir vor kurzem bestätigt wurde.  Die meisten findest du übrigens mit Bild unter http://www.ffw-wehr-eifel.de/
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. März 2009)

Hallo Klaus, 
vielen Dank für die umfassenden Informationen. Ich drück' Euch die Daumen, daß der Wettergott Euch und allen Interessierten gnädig ist!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2009)

.... das Azorenhoch wird's schon richten ! Ich bin guter Hoffnung bei euch meine Runde unter frühlingshaften Bedingungen zu drehen.


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

Würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf. 
Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf.
> Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr.
> Wer ist dabei?



Wir (Konfuser und ich) wollen auch dahin. Aber etwas später. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir (Konfuser und ich) wollen auch dahin. Aber etwas später. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem auf der Strecke.


Ja, aber bitte nicht drängeln beim Überholen. Ich bin die mit dem matschfreien, hellblauen Spezialized und dem roten Kopf am Berg


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Ich bin die mit dem matschfreien, hellblauen Spezialized und dem roten Kopf am Berg[/FONT]



Also quasi unverändert.


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also quasi unverändert.


Ne, ne soo kannst Das nicht sagen. Letztes Jahr Mitte April habe ich mein Training gestartet und war doch am Ende der Saison fitter den je. Das nenn ich Veränderung! So mach ich das dieses Jahr wieder!!!


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, ne soo kannst Das nicht sagen. Letztes Jahr Mitte April habe ich mein Training gestartet und war doch am Ende der Saison fitter den je. Das nenn ich Veränderung! So mach ich das dieses Jahr wieder!!!



Wir haben aber weder April noch Ende der Saison. Mehr so die Vorvorbereitungsphase.


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir haben aber weder April noch Ende der Saison.


Ja, aber der WP ist doch vorbei...TeamIII hat seine Saison doch beendet!
Wir sehen uns Sonntag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, aber der WP ist doch vorbei...TeamIII hat seine Saison doch beendet!



Das ist wohl war.

Freue mich auf Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2009)

.... ich klinke mich dann auch mal ein. Startzeit so gg. 9 Uhr für die große Runde. Reise von Kommern aus an.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. März 2009)

Gut möglich daß wir auch fahren, wenn wir die Halben irgendwo geparkt kriegen! Halb acht Abfahrt bedeutet mit Räder ausladen halb neun dort, mit Startnummern und dem Klimbim 9:00 Uhr auf der Strecke, wie Kollege Schaeg schon vorweg vorschlug. Was ist denn mit den CTF-Urgesteinen Udo, Stefan & Ulrike und Guido dieses Jahr?


----------



## Montana (31. März 2009)

Hallo Andreas 

Ich werde diesmal mit dem Moritz die kleine Runde fahren. Das reicht für den auch dicke aus. Wir werden aber nicht zu früh losfahren. Ich plane mal ca. 3 Std (mit Pausen) für die 19 km ein. So ergibt sich eine Startzeit ab Wehr von ungefähr 10:00 Uhr. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns unterwegs irgendwie.

Gruß _Guido_ 



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Gut möglich daß wir auch fahren, wenn wir die Halben irgendwo geparkt kriegen! Halb acht Abfahrt bedeutet mit Räder ausladen halb neun dort, mit Startnummern und dem Klimbim 9:00 Uhr auf der Strecke, wie Kollege Schaeg schon vorweg vorschlug. Was ist denn mit den CTF-Urgesteinen Udo, Stefan & Ulrike und Guido dieses Jahr?


----------



## sibby08 (31. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Gut möglich daß wir auch fahren, wenn wir die Halben irgendwo geparkt kriegen! Halb acht Abfahrt bedeutet mit Räder ausladen halb neun dort, mit Startnummern und dem Klimbim 9:00 Uhr auf der Strecke, wie Kollege Schaeg schon vorweg vorschlug. Was ist denn mit den CTF-Urgesteinen Udo, Stefan & Ulrike und Guido dieses Jahr?


 
Bei mir sieht es gut aus .
Ich wollte auch um 9:00 Uhr ab Wehr auf die Strecke gehen. Mein Kollege Jürgen kommt auch mit, Stefan geht am Vortag trinken...
Mangels Kondition werden wir "nur" die 38er Runde fahren, das wird schon anstrengend genug.
Ich hoffe Guido lässt uns im Ziel noch ein paar Steaks übrig


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Gut möglich daß wir auch fahren, wenn wir die Halben irgendwo geparkt kriegen! Halb acht Abfahrt bedeutet mit Räder ausladen halb neun dort, mit Startnummern und dem Klimbim 9:00 Uhr auf der Strecke, wie Kollege Schaeg schon vorweg vorschlug. Was ist denn mit den CTF-Urgesteinen Udo, Stefan & Ulrike und Guido dieses Jahr?


Wäre schön, wenn Ihr es schafftet. Ich dachte spätestens 09:00 die Nummer holen, also 08:30-08:45 da sein. Wie lange fährt man wohl von Bonn...eine Stunde?
Ist das auch für die Ps ok?
38 km langen mir eigentlich auch, aber ist tagesformabhängig.


----------



## joscho (1. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Ihr es schafftet. Ich dachte spätestens 09:00 die Nummer holen, also 08:30-08:45 da sein. Wie lange fährt man wohl von Bonn...eine Stunde?



Schaust Du hier


----------



## sibby08 (1. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Ihr es schafftet. Ich dachte spätestens 09:00 die Nummer holen, also 08:30-08:45 da sein. Wie lange fährt man wohl von Bonn...eine Stunde?
> Ist das auch für die Ps ok?
> 38 km langen mir eigentlich auch, aber ist tagesformabhängig.


 
Von Hennef aus sind es 68 Km und ca. 45 Min. Von Rüngdorf aus ca. 40 Min und 33 Km.
Nachzuschauen bei www.gidf.de


----------



## Montana (1. April 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> .... Ich hoffe Guido lässt uns im Ziel noch ein paar Steaks übrig



Ich natürlich schon  ... aber was mein Nachwuchs für einen Hunger nach der *To*rt*ur* entwickelt,  ist noch nicht absehbar 

Gruß _Guido_

P.S. Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen und heraus gefunden, dass die Kids nur die kleine Runde fahren *dürfen*, das finde ich sehr vernünftig



> An unseren CTF-Touren können alle BDR-Mitglieder, trainierte Fahrradfahrer sowie Jugendliche in Begleitung von Erwachsenen (nur für 1 Punktefahrt) teilnehmen. Die Strecken sind ausgeschildert. Gefahren wird nach der Straßenverkehrsordnung. Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, aber bitte nicht drängeln beim Überholen. Ich bin die mit dem matschfreien, hellblauen Spezialized und dem roten Kopf am Berg



Ich bin auch daaaa! Mit einem bis dahin *wieder *matschfreien weißen Contessa und ebenfalls rotem Kopf (nicht nur wegen der Haarfarbe  )  

Karin: Soll Bernd Dir auch ein rotes Laternchen basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsfbrohltal (1. April 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... das Azorenhoch wird's schon richten ! Ich bin guter Hoffnung bei euch meine Runde unter frühlingshaften Bedingungen zu drehen.


Das scheint ja wirklich hinzuhauen.
Hier die letzte Wetter-Prognose für Sonntag:
Ortszeit:  	   So, 05.04.  	
Tiefst-
Temperatur: 	8°C 	
Höchst-
Temperatur: 	18°C 	
Wetter: 	  meist sonnig 
Wind: 	               W  2


----------



## Frau P (2. April 2009)

Jens und ich sind dabei. Werden beizeiten da sein, so dass wir 9 Uhr starten können;-)

Freu mich auf Euch alle.

50 km sind Ziel, aber mangels Kondition vielleicht nicht schaffbar....


----------



## Kalinka (2. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier





sibby08 schrieb:


> Von Hennef aus sind es 68 Km und ca. 45 Min. Von Rüngdorf aus ca. 40 Min und 33 Km.
> Nachzuschauen bei www.gidf.de


Danke, da ich seit Tagen durch NRW pilgere, leider dienstlich und nicht mit dem Rad, habe ich mir die Zeit noch nicht genommen zu schauen.
IHR SEID SOOOO GUT ZU MIR!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (4. April 2009)

... wir sind auch dabei  

Gruß Gerd


www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## Montana (5. April 2009)

Wir sind zurück 

Es war eine tolle abwechslungsreiche Strecke und wie immer in den letzten Jahren war alles bestens organisiert. Dazu passte in diesem Jahr auch das klasse Frühlingswetter 

Daten :

20,5 km - 1:24 h Fahrzeit - 450 hm - 14, 5 km/h

2 Bratwürste - 1 Steak - 1 Fanta - 1 Radler

Gruß_ Guido_


----------



## Vertexto (5. April 2009)

Ich war auch da,hab mich aber gaaanz schlecht gefühlt.
Aber egal bin die 52er gefahren mit langer Hose und Jacke!!!!
Noch ein Lob an den Veranstalter,wie jedes Jahr einfach super Organisiert und lecker Verpflegung mit Backpflaumen im Speckmantel,selbst gebackene Nussecken,und sogar warmen Tee und,und,und !!!!was will man mehr
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Kalinka (5. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Daten :
> 
> 20,5 km - 1:24 h Fahrzeit - 450 hm - 14, 5 km/h
> 
> ...


Könnte eine positive Kalorienbilanz sein, Guido...wenn Du so weiter machst kommst Du in Nauders keinen Berg rauf


----------



## Kalinka (5. April 2009)

*Es war wieder alles perfekt... die in Wehr haben es wirklich drauf.
Ich schlafe noch mal eine Nacht drüber, aber auch dann wird mir nichts zu Meckern einfallen!
Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!!!!
Und wieder so viele bekannte Gesichter...ein Event der Spaß gemacht hat und Lust auf mehr!
Ich freu mich auf die Bilder! *


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Könnte eine positive Kalorienbilanz sein, Guido...wenn Du so weiter machst kommst Du in Nauders keinen Berg rauf



tststs.....  ich hoffe doch, dass Du nur das Radler hattest  sonst müssen Karin und ich Dich in Nauders die Berge hoch schleppen 

Im Übrigen waren die Steaks sehr leckä .. ich darf das!  nach der großen Runde ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (5. April 2009)

So da muss ich auch mal ein dickes Lob ausprechen an den Veranstalter, tolle Orga(Hammer wieviel Leute ihr im Einsatz hattet!!!)., lecker Kuchen (und Kekse, gell Ralf) und sehr schön beschilderte Strecke, der Glühwein von K3 dürfte aber noch bis nächstes Jahr reichen     






leider sehr unscharf( man sollte sylvia und ralf erkennen)













gruß aus Holzlar


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (5. April 2009)

... eigentlich war es wie letztes Jahr:

- tolle Strecke         
- super Organisation  
- beste Verpflegung   


... nur die Wege waren etwas staubiger   


*VIELEN DANK *

und  

*WEITER SO   *

... wir kommen gerne wieder  

Gerd  

www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## fittschy (6. April 2009)

auch von mir einen dicken Lob.  Das war mein Erster CTF.Aber bestimmt nicht mein Letzter, vor allem nicht in Wehr. Eine rundum perfekte Veranstaltung, SUPER Orga noch mal vielen Dank.
Bin auch die 52. Strecke gefahren, in 2:48; Schnitt 19,2.


----------



## Montana (6. April 2009)

Karin und Lissy  Ihr seid soooo  nett zu mir 

Also ich hatte ein Steak und das Radler ... am K2 noch 2 Bananen  den Rest hat mein _Filius_ verspeist ... war alles sehr lecker  Ich hatte auch nichts gefrühstückt da erst um  im Bett

Nauders und _Bergehoch_ : Ganz einfach ... Helm aus ... Jacke aus ... Zigarillo anstecken und ganz gemütlich hochcruisen, das geht schon 

So jetzt wieder zurück zur CTF. Es war wirklich toll und auch mal wieder anders wie sonst. 

2006 - sehr angenehmes Wetter - 38 km - 1. CTF für mich
2007 - angenehmes Wetter - 38 km - 52 km waren eingeplant  echte Kavaliere waren gefragt 
2008 - Schnee und Matsch 52 km - ein echter Kampf
2009 - sehr angenehmes Wetter - 19 km - mit _Filius_ (13)

Danke nochmal an die super Organisation und bis nächstes Jahr 





Kalinka schrieb:


> Könnte eine positive Kalorienbilanz sein, Guido...wenn Du so weiter machst kommst Du in Nauders keinen Berg rauf





Rote Laterne schrieb:


> tststs.....  ich hoffe doch, dass Du nur das Radler hattest  sonst müssen Karin und ich Dich in Nauders die Berge hoch schleppen
> 
> Im Übrigen waren die Steaks sehr leckä .. ich darf das!  nach der großen Runde ....


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> 2006 - sehr angenehmes Wetter - 38 km - 1. CTF für mich
> 2007 - angenehmes Wetter - 38 km - 52 km waren eingeplant  echte Kavaliere waren gefragt
> 2008 - Schnee und Matsch 52 km - ein echter Kampf
> 2009 - sehr angenehmes Wetter - 19 km - mit _Filius_ (13)



2039 - Wetter egal...1km mit Rollator, natürlich nur Du, der Filius fährt dann mit Deiner Enkelin!


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2009)

Schöne Veranstaltung bei leider etwas getrübten Blick auf das laachhafte Vulkanland. Wie zu erwarten eine typisch deutsche CTF mit homöopatischen Trailanteil, scheint ja leider nicht anders zu gehen. War aber zum lockeren Plauschrollen und Winterspeckabbau ideal.

Hoffentlich hat mich keiner erkannt......................................................................................Mist, zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (6. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schöne Veranstaltung bei leider etwas getrübten Blick auf das laachhafte Vulkanland. Wie zu erwarten eine typisch deutsche CTF mit homöopatischen Trailanteil, scheint ja leider nicht anders zu gehen. War aber zum lockeren Plauschrollen und Winterspeckabbau ideal.
> 
> Hoffentlich hat mich keiner erkannt......................................................................................Mist, zu spät.



Ja sowas,
da gibt sich Herr Sonntag als Tour Guru selbst die Ehre an einem so schnöden CTF teilzunehmen???????
Was ist los mit Dir? Garmini kaputt oder was.
Mensch Michel  schade, ich hab Dich garnicht gesehen,wann bist Du denn los?
Um Deine Trail gier zu befriedigen wärste mal lieber am Samstag in Grefrath gestartet, ich war selbst sehr erstaunt was die Region um Süchteln so an Trails zu bieten hat, da währst auch Du zufrieden gewesen.
Ich hoffe wir fahren noch mal zusammen.
In diesem Sinne......
Schöne Grüße
Gerd


----------



## seven-hornets (6. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat mich keiner erkannt......................................................................................mist, zu spät. :d



:d


----------



## rsfbrohltal (7. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Es war wieder alles perfekt... die in Wehr haben es wirklich drauf.
> Ich schlafe noch mal eine Nacht drüber, aber auch dann wird mir nichts zu Meckern einfallen!
> Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!!!!
> Und wieder so viele bekannte Gesichter...ein Event der Spaß gemacht hat und Lust auf mehr!
> Ich freu mich auf die Bilder! *


Auch von uns vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Stimmen zu unserer Veranstaltung. Ist sogar ein neuer Teilnehmerrekord geworden mit 554. Dann vielleicht bis zu unserer Radtourenfahrt im August oder der CTF 2010.
Gruß Klaus
P.S.: Es gibt jetzt Bilder auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (10. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schöne Veranstaltung bei leider etwas getrübten Blick auf das laachhafte Vulkanland. Wie zu erwarten eine typisch deutsche CTF mit homöopatischen Trailanteil, scheint ja leider nicht anders zu gehen. War aber zum lockeren Plauschrollen und Winterspeckabbau ideal.
> 
> Hoffentlich hat mich keiner erkannt......................................................................................Mist, zu spät.


Hallo lieber Sportsfreund,
natürlich gibt es auch hier am Laacher See ein paar fetzige Trails abseits der normalen Strecken. Doch bei einer Veranstaltung mit über 500 Teilnehmern hat man sich schnell das Wohlwollen der Gemeindevertreter und Behörden verscherzt, wenn man sich in einem Naturschutzgebiet abseits der Wege bewegt.
Daher freut es uns, dass es dir trotzdem bei uns gefallen hat. Die Tipps für anspruchsvollere Strecken findest du bestimmt im lokalen Forum des Koblenzer Raums.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## rsfbrohltal (4. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hier seht ihr die vielen Hinweisschilder, die euch am Sonntag, 28. März, auf allen Touren bei der 8. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel begleiten werden.




Wir würden uns daher sehr freuen, wenn ihr den Weg zu uns ins Brohltal finden würdet und wir euch mit unseren Touren durch die wunderschöne Landschaft des Vulkanparks Brohltal/Laacher See führen dürfen. Was die vielen Mineralquellen im Umland so alles leisten, wird euch unser Hauptsponsor Rhodius-Mineralquellen an den Verpflegungsstellen gerne unter Beweis stellen.
Also dann vielleicht bis zur CTF
euer Brohltaler


----------



## fittschy (5. März 2010)

also ich komme bestimmt, nach so einer gelungenen Veranstaltung  im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Trekki (5. März 2010)

Hier der Link zur Veranstaltung
-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2010)

An dem Sonntag ist leider Poison-Cup sonst wäre ich auch gekommen

Grüße Micha


----------



## rsfbrohltal (21. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> An dem Sonntag ist leider Poison-Cup sonst wäre ich auch gekommen
> 
> Grüße Micha



Schade, kann man nichts machen, bei uns geht's nicht so um die Schnelligkeit. Trotzdem aber viel Erfolg beim Rennen in Boos.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile4.gif
Klaus


----------



## Uplooser (21. März 2010)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, bin in der Orga Köln-Schuld-Frechen. Heute war ich in M-Kärlich. War das ein Schlamm.
Euch viel Erfolg, ist ne tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. März 2010)

Echt eine super Veranstaltung, bin vor Jahren mal mitgefahren als der Hochsommer im März (2007) war. Leider war in den letzten Jahren immer eine Überschneidung mit den Poisoncup. Und ich als alter Racer ziehe den Cup vor.
Bitte nächstes Jahr mal mit den Poisoncup Termin absprechen, dann komme ich bestimmt. Viel Erfolg und hoffentlich mal wieder gutes Wetter.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (1. April 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nicht, bin in der Orga Köln-Schuld-Frechen. Heute war ich in M-Kärlich. War das ein Schlamm.
> Euch viel Erfolg, ist ne tolle Veranstaltung.








Hallo Uplooser,

hat wieder alles gut hingehauen, auch wenn die Wetterpronosen eher Schlimmes ahnen ließen. 348 zufriedene Teilnehmer, keine Unfälle und größere Verletzungen, war ne schöne Veranstaltung. 
Hab ein paar Schnappschüsse auf die Homepage http://www.rsf-brohltal.de gestellt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2010)

Hallo Klaus,
ja, auch das Wetter habt ihr bestens hinbekommen. Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz!

Schau nochmal nach den Bildern, ich bekomme eine 404-Fehlermeldung.
-trekki


----------



## AnjaR (1. April 2010)

Hallo Klaus,
dies war meine erste CTF, aber mit Sicherheit nicht meine Letzte.
Der Weg war super ausgeschildert, landschaftlich sehr schön und zum Glück wenig Straße.  Auch die Verpflegung war echt klasse. Wie ihr das mit dem Wetter hinbekommen habt, wird mir allerdings ein Rätsel bleiben. Wir sind hier morgens im Regen losgefahren, haben trocken die 39 km Runde gefahren um dann im Regen nach Hause zu fahren.
Danke nochmal den Organisatoren und Helfern für die gelungene Veranstaltung.
Gruß Anja


----------



## rsfbrohltal (30. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> dies war meine erste CTF, aber mit Sicherheit nicht meine Letzte.
> Der Weg war super ausgeschildert, landschaftlich sehr schön und zum Glück wenig Straße.  Auch die Verpflegung war echt klasse. Wie ihr das mit dem Wetter hinbekommen habt, wird mir allerdings ein Rätsel bleiben. Wir sind hier morgens im Regen losgefahren, haben trocken die 39 km Runde gefahren um dann im Regen nach Hause zu fahren.
> Danke nochmal den Organisatoren und Helfern für die gelungene Veranstaltung.
> Gruß Anja



Also am Sonntag, 03. April 2011, findet die 9. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel statt, vielleicht hast du ja Zeit. 
Gruß Klaus
Mehr unter http://www.rsf-brohltal.de


----------



## Montana (3. April 2011)

Es war wie immer klasse, super Organisation, prima Verpflegung, sehr schöne Strecke und gutes Wetter  Ich war jetzt zum 6. Mal bei euch und das wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein.

Nachdem ich sonst immer die 38 km und 50 km gefahren bin, habe ich in den letzten Jahren die kurze Strecke gewählt, da mein Filius mit grosser Begeisterung mit am Start war. In diesem Jahr war es für mich ein sehr ambitioniertes Vorhaben, ohne jegliches Training  mit zufahren, es hat aber trotzdem großen Spass gemacht. 

Danke an alle, die diese CTF organsiert haben und bis zum nächsten Mal. 



 ..

 




rsfbrohltal schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag, 03. April 2011, findet die 9. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel statt, vielleicht hast du ja Zeit.
> Gruß Klaus
> Mehr unter http://www.rsf-brohltal.de


----------



## Luzifer (3. April 2011)

Bin auch mitgefahren. Die 60km Anreise hat sich aber gelohnt. Schöne, gut ausgeschielderte Strecke und gute Organisation. Danke.
Fürs Startgeld hätte man sich gleich mehrmals den Bauch vollhauen können...


----------



## Campbeltown (4. April 2012)

Ein dickes Lob für die Organisatoren - es war auch 2012 wieder klasse! Bei jeder Straßenquerung Streckenposten, hervorragende Ausschilderung, eine schöne lange Strecke um den Laacher See und eine Verpflegung bei der ersten Kontrolle, dass das Weiterfahren richtig schwer fiel (Schinkenbrote, Äpfel, Bananen, Kapstachelbeeren, Ostereier (Huhn), Ostereier (Schokolade), Kuchen, Kekse, Riegel, Waffeln, Tomatensuppe .....). 
Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## Uplooser (4. April 2012)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob.
Orga ist wohl kaum zu toppen.
Da war doch ein Fotograf unterwegs. Wo kann man die Bilder sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsfbrohltal (4. April 2013)

Campbeltown schrieb:


> Ein dickes Lob für die Organisatoren - es war auch 2012 wieder klasse! Bei jeder Straßenquerung Streckenposten, hervorragende Ausschilderung, eine schöne lange Strecke um den Laacher See und eine Verpflegung bei der ersten Kontrolle, dass das Weiterfahren richtig schwer fiel (Schinkenbrote, Äpfel, Bananen, Kapstachelbeeren, Ostereier (Huhn), Ostereier (Schokolade), Kuchen, Kekse, Riegel, Waffeln, Tomatensuppe .....).
> Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!



Hallo Campbeltown,

es ist wieder soweit, am Sonntag, 07.04.2013, startet die 11. Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel . Und danke noch für das dicke Lob.


----------



## supasini (5. April 2013)

und hier der Link: http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------



## Trekki (7. April 2013)

Ihr hättet ruhig mal Schnee und Eis beiseite räumen können 

Danke für die tolle Orga! Gibts Fotos?

-trekki


----------



## rsfbrohltal (8. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ihr hättet ruhig mal Schnee und Eis beiseite räumen können
> 
> Danke für die tolle Orga! Gibts Fotos?
> 
> -trekki


hallo Trekki,
Hier die ersten Bilder vom ASC Knipser : 
https://picasaweb.google.com/103748847535066256207/CTF_2013_04_07_Brohltal_Picasa?authkey=Gv1sRgCILNob3Jqr_B2QE&feat=email


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2013)

Danke, bin ja gut erwischt worden









Wie man auf den anderen Fotos sieht, sind dies alles Weicheier: lange Hose 

-trekki


----------

